# Every cast!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Just when you think the fishing can't get any better....Venice Louisiana will prove you wrong!! We've had an absolutely incredible year so far, historically good, but it just keeps getting better! This isn't just guide talk, this is real life! Both the redfish and trout are just plain NASTY! 
Yesterday it took us about 90 minutes to catch our redfish limit and my guys were like "wow that was pretty awesome!" I laughed and said "compared to how they've been biting, that was like watching paint dry!" The trout bite however didn't disappoint. Both our boat limited out with 100 trout in less than an hour!! My boat took 43 minutes! Absolutely INSANE! 
Don't miss out, give JODIE a call and come see for yourself, NOBODY matches our production! 504-912-7021 www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Two at a time*


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)




----------

